# Kim Kardashian: Sie wurde am roten Teppich attackiert



## beachkini (23 März 2012)

​
Wenn sich unsere Stars beklagen, dann tun sie das des Öfteren aufgrund ihrer fehlenden Privatsphäre. Damit muss man eben rechnen, wenn man zu einer Person des öffentlichen Interesses wird. Und so kann es schon einmal vorkommen, dass man sich durch eine große Masse Fans und Fotografen bahnen muss, aber nicht nur Fans und Paparazzis machen den Promis manchmal das Leben schwer. Natürlich kommen mit den Fans auch die “Hasser” und die haben oft ganze fiese Tricks auf Lager.

Das jüngste Opfer einer gemeinen Attacke ist Kim Kardashian. Ihr Ruf scheint wohl nicht Jedem zu gefallen, denn wie zahlreiche Medien nun berichteten, wurde der Reality-Star auf dem roten Teppich mit einem weißen Pulver beworfen. Kim hielt sich in West Hollywood bei einem Event auf, um ihr neues Parfüm “True Reflection” zu präsentieren, als eine unbekannte Frau laut “TMZ” ganz plötzlich angriff. Sie soll Kim nicht nur mit dem Pulver beworfen, sondern auch noch als “Hexe” beschimpft haben. Nach dieser Attacke sei die Unbekannte gefasst und wieder freigelassen worden, nachdem Kim erklärt haben soll, dass sie nicht gegen die Frau klagen werde.

Einige Portale berichteten, dass es sich bei dem weißen Pulver um Puder gehandelt haben soll, während “E!Online” und “TMZ” schrieben, Kim sei mit Mehl beworfen worden. Was es am Ende war ist auch nicht so wichtig, denn egal ob Puder oder Mehl, schön war es für Kim nicht. Sie bekam das Zeug auf die Haare und auf den Rücken und musste sich laut “TMZ” erst in ihrem privaten Zimmer sauber machen, bevor sie wieder zum Event zurückkehrte. Gegenüber “E!Online” hat Kim sich auch schon zu dem Angriff geäußert. “So etwas Verrücktes und Unberechenbares ist mir noch nie passiert. Wie ich zu meinem Makeup-Artist gesagt habe, ich wollte mehr Puder und das hier ist jede Menge durchsichtiger Puder.”, fügte der Reality-Star lachend hinzu. Na wenigstens hat sie ihren Humor durch diese Attacke nicht verloren. 
(prominent24.de)

Die Bilder und das Video dazu gibt es hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...t-hollywood-22-03-2012-video-x48-update2.html


----------



## Chamser81 (24 März 2012)

Solange es kein Messer ist kann man über so eine "Attacke" noch schmunzeln!


----------



## comatron (25 März 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel der "Star" der Frau dafür bezahlt hat.


----------



## katerkarlo (26 März 2012)

Sie nahm es hoffentlich mit Humor


----------

